# Out of my window



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The buzzard a few weeks ago and the Geese today. 
These are not our usual visiting geese as they are only in their hundreds, but the fan tails when they fly off are beautiful. 
Our other type of geese are here in their thousands, but don´t come as close to the house.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

That buzzard is very hungry. Cold weather the great leveller! Did you feed it?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> That buzzard is very hungry. Cold weather the great leveller! Did you feed it?


He has planty of food around here, don´t worry. :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But does he have meat ? 

We only have sparrows and blackbirds to feed

The sparrowhawk helps himself to meat 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There are plenty of little four legged things running around compost heaps and he was curious what the magpies were doing there. They of course will eat almost anything and often go into the heap for goodies, I have thrown in there, take it out and bury it, just like squirrels.
The snow only lasted a few days, the wild life doesn't go hungry, most people put food out.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How do I report the post above?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> How do I report the post above?
> 
> Ray.


To report posts just click on the little triangle with the explanation mark Ray.

Done !

Terry


----------

